# Disproportionate essence requirements for furniture



## tolisamarie (Nov 13, 2017)

I've unlocked all the furniture for crafting and noticed that so much of it requires natural essence, so I went through the list and added up how much of each we'll need to build all of it and found that, not including the special request pieces, these are the totals:

Sporty - 21
Cool - 24
Cute - 24
Natural - 54 

Given the disparity, I'm only using the quarry to collect natural essence. 

Just something to think about...

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh man! Having a natural camp and using a ton of natural essence I thought it was just me. X.X So hard to save up supplies, I'm only moving in the villagers I absolutely have to have, or ones that like the furniture I actually want as well... -_-


----------



## Chick (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for the information! 
Now I have to stack up on natural essence and invite more natural typed villagers to my campsite.


----------



## Witchwyn (Nov 13, 2017)

This makes so much more sense now. I pretty much stopped playing because I didn't have any materials to do anything and despite having many active friends they weren't helping with the quarry, nor was I unlocking any natural villagers. I was really enjoying it but being at an end road sort of ruined it for me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 13, 2017)

Witchwyn said:


> This makes so much more sense now. I pretty much stopped playing because I didn't have any materials to do anything and despite having many active friends they weren't helping with the quarry, nor was I unlocking any natural villagers. I was really enjoying it but being at an end road sort of ruined it for me



I send a request to everyone for quarry, and I have a combo of people who've added me here and people I've added that we random strangers, I pretty much always get enough help, not immediately though. I'm pretty sure you get bells for helping people so I don't know why they wouldn't be helping you!


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 13, 2017)

You're welcome to add me if you need quarry help!

My friend code is 4875 5174 565


----------



## Maggybeths (Dec 15, 2017)

Is there a trick to getting more essence? I'm trying to build things that require natural essence but it's become increasingly harder to get it. I'm only getting 4 out of the quarry and once I have all of the natural villagers leveled up... heck half the time they don't give me any!

p.s. I always help with quarry so if you want to friend me feel free


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 15, 2017)

Maggybeths said:


> Is there a trick to getting more essence? I'm trying to build things that require natural essence but it's become increasingly harder to get it. I'm only getting 4 out of the quarry and once I have all of the natural villagers leveled up... heck half the time they don't give me any!
> 
> p.s. I always help with quarry so if you want to friend me feel free



You can invite natural camper to your camp and talk to them every 1-2 hours, they might hand out bells, mats and essence if you are lucky.


----------



## Maggybeths (Dec 15, 2017)

LuciaMew said:


> You can invite natural camper to your camp and talk to them every 1-2 hours, they might hand out bells, mats and essence if you are lucky.



Yeah I've got all of my natural campers in place but I'm just not that lucky! LOL


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 15, 2017)

Maggybeths said:


> Yeah I've got all of my natural campers in place but I'm just not that lucky! LOL


I had same issues with sporty essence when I wanted to build the pool. I had to keep 8 sport campers in my site for like a week to get enough essences for it. 

I notice that when campers say that they have something rare to give to you then they usually will give you essecens and some crafting materials.


----------



## Maggybeths (Dec 15, 2017)

LuciaMew said:


> I had same issues with sporty essence when I wanted to build the pool. I had to keep 8 sport campers in my site for like a week to get enough essences for it.
> 
> I notice that when campers say that they have something rare to give to you then they usually will give you essecens and some crafting materials.



Blah. I've only got 4 natural ones unlocked but I'm working on a few others. Problem is that I need essence to build stuff for them to come in! I'm like... ARE YOU KIDDING ME RIGHT NOW?


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 15, 2017)

Maggybeths said:


> Blah. I've only got 4 natural ones unlocked but I'm working on a few others. Problem is that I need essence to build stuff for them to come in! I'm like... ARE YOU KIDDING ME RIGHT NOW?



IKR! Especially when you have to balance out the essence for crafting and build amenities, it is so frustrating. I wonder if the game designers are teasing us or not. Have you finished all the stretch goals? Few of them rewards with plenty of natural essences.


----------



## Maggybeths (Dec 16, 2017)

LuciaMew said:


> IKR! Especially when you have to balance out the essence for crafting and build amenities, it is so frustrating. I wonder if the game designers are teasing us or not. Have you finished all the stretch goals? Few of them rewards with plenty of natural essences.



Oh yes the only stretch goals I have left reward cash and.... you need essence to craft the items for those stretch goals! hahaahhaa never ending cycle! I think it's a way to make you spend money but I don't pay into cash grabbing games like these.


----------

